# Last day long beard



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

Had 2 toms and 6 hens come down off of the roost this morning. Only heard 1 Tom gobbling on roost. Shot a Tom with an 8" beard and some nice spurs on him. Shot in Logan County


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Congrats! Sounds like a great hunt.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad you didn't fry the minnows. I tried one some years back when a group of us were eating fresh caught smelt and drinking beer + Jack.
I cannot describe just how bad an Emerald Shiner tastes but it took three more beers to get the taste out of my mouth.


----------



## Forker (May 5, 2011)

Which brand of call and what type worked for you?


----------



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

A mouth call I don't know the brand my dad was calling.


----------



## BuckeyeKid (Jun 16, 2014)

Congrats!!!


----------

